# 20 Principles in a Front Punch



## KenpoNoChikara (Mar 2, 2005)

Was wondering if anyone knew where to find a list of the 20 Principles in a Front Punch? 
I'm trying to learn all the principles in a front ball kick and front punch, however I can't find the list for a front punch anywhere. 
Any advice as to where I might find it?                :asian:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Mar 2, 2005)

I hadn't known there were only twenty.

One hint--work on your horse stance and your feet--and then, at the risk of offering a cheesy answer, I'd say that the principles are out there on the mat, waiting to be picked up. Just practice; over time, you'll see more and more of what you're doing.

Just as a general statement, I'd add that mostly, written principles help in retrospect--after you've learned, they help you explain what you already sorta know--and used carelessly, they really screw with your actual learning.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 2, 2005)

.... giggles

here is a list of the first twelve (I can't find the full list right now):
1.Posture
2.Balance
3.relaxation (this includes placed tension)
4.Speed
5.Angles
6.alignment
7.timming
8.eliminate telegraphing
9.economy of motion
10. coordination
11.focus
12 attention to body momentum and depth of penetration.

Personaly I would not practice a front punch at all without attention payed to, at least, one of these twelve or one the principles that follow.
Sean


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 2, 2005)

- Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
  - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
  - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
  - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
  - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
  - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
  - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
  - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
  - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
  - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
  - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
  - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
  - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
  - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
  - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
  - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
   - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
   - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
   - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
   - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt

 Tadaa!


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Mar 2, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
> - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
> - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
> - Hurt the other guy without getting hurt
> ...


 
LOL


----------



## Bill Lear (Mar 2, 2005)

KenpoNoChikara said:
			
		

> Was wondering if anyone knew where to find a list of the 20 Principles in a Front Punch?
> I'm trying to learn all the principles in a front ball kick and front punch, however I can't find the list for a front punch anywhere.
> Any advice as to where I might find it?                :asian:



Is it possible that this is related to the 21 Basic Concepts and Principles of Technique? If it is then here's that complete list:

1. Erect Posture
2. Good Balance
3. Relax
4. Speed
5. Accuracy
6. Angles
7. Body Alignment
8. Back-Up Mass
9. Economy Of Motion
10. Timing
11. Telegraphing
12. Coordination
13. Focus
14. Power
15. Torque
16. Body Momentum
17. Gravitational Marriage
18. Penetration
19. Transition
20. Distance
21. Cover


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 2, 2005)

Cool Billy.  It seems like these could certainly be applicable.

 -Michael


----------



## bzarnett (Mar 3, 2005)

Working from touch of death!

  1. Torque
  2. Counter torque
  3. Relaxing and tensing at the proper moment
  4. Opposing forces
  5. Striking with the proper weapons
  6. Compact unit
  7. Proper formation of the natural weapon
  8. Back-up mass
  9. Body alignment
  10. Guideline
  11. Guideline reverse
  12. Angle of delivery
  13. Lower center of gravity
  14. Solidify your base
  15. Anchor your buttocks
  16. Erect posture
  17. Breath - Tea Kettle Effect
  18. Breath - Sync
  19. Focus
  20. Balance: Height
  21. Balance - Width
  22. Balance - Depth

  Short list. Can you name an additional 12 principles?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 3, 2005)

Alas, all my old notebooks are in storage so I must rely on snipets I still have in my possession. We mussn't forget the Owie principle (ha ha), but I cannot name the twelve myself... right now.
Sean


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 3, 2005)

could one include double factoring under opposing forces?


----------



## bzarnett (Mar 5, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> could one include double factoring under opposing forces?


 Interesting question. Double factor is more closely associated to the concept of "with" versus opposing forces. "With" describes the idea of leaving two or more impressions on your opponent at the same time (block with a block, strike with a strike, block with a strike, etc.) 

 You can apply the idea of a double factor in your technique as you apply the power principle of opposing forces though. Double factor is associated to a principle of self-defense while opposing forces is associated to principles of motion.

  Where "with" is the generalized principle, "double factor" is an implementation of.


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 5, 2005)

Bryan  wrote...."With" describes the idea of leaving two or more impressions on your opponent at the same time....I agree that's "a" definition , but surely its not "the"  definition of "with" within the Kenpo system, seems to "pigeon hole it" a bit too much for me 
Rich


----------



## bzarnett (Mar 5, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Bryan wrote...."With" describes the idea of leaving two or more impressions on your opponent at the same time....I agree that's "a" definition , but surely its not "the" definition of "with" within the Kenpo system, seems to "pigeon hole it" a bit too much for me
> Rich


 Could you clarify?


----------



## Bill Lear (Mar 5, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> could one include double factoring under opposing forces?



I would say that this depends on what your definition of Opposing Forces is.


----------

